# Screenshots optimal verkleinern?



## Trilli (5. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Reihe von Screenshots, die ich - in PS6 - verkleinern möchte. Sie werden dabei unscharf, das ist ja logisch. Wenn man die Dinger dann noch für Web exportiert, kann man nicht mehr viel erkennen.

Nun hab ich mal davon gehört, wenn man die Screenshots in bestimmten Intervallen verkleinert, bleibt die Schärfe erhalten bzw. ist der Verlust nicht so hoch.

Weiß von euch jemand was darüber?

Grüße
Trilli


----------



## Locke (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trilli _
> *
> Nun hab ich mal davon gehört, wenn man die Screenshots in bestimmten Intervallen verkleinert, bleibt die Schärfe erhalten bzw. ist der Verlust nicht so hoch.
> 
> *



Davon ist mir eigentlichts bekannt.
Ich würde mir einfach eine Aktion erstellen, mit der die Bilder verkleinert und dann nachgeschärft werden.
Dann kannst Du sie in einem Rutsch fertigstellen.

Locke


----------



## Precog (5. März 2003)

hmm, wie groß sind die denn
und wie klein willst du sie haben?

bei mir es nicht unscharf.
du musst erst verkleinern und dann auf anwenden klicken.
ich glaube nicht, dass das mit den intervallen was bringt.
[Ich seh jedefalls keinen unterschied...]

und


> [...]Wenn man die Dinger dann noch für Web exportiert[...]



da kommt es sehr auf deine exoprtier-einstellungen an.

cYa
victork


----------



## Trilli (5. März 2003)

Hei victork



> hmm, wie groß sind die denn
> und wie klein willst du sie haben?



Diesmal von 900 auf 500px. Ich weiß, das ist nicht viel, aber es wird unpraktischerweise bei der Schrift unscharf. (Außerdem stoße ich immer wieder auf dieses Problem, deshalb wollte ich mal bei den Profis fragen )und vielleicht eine allgemeingültige Lösung finden.)

Wenn ich nachschärfe, erhöhe ich ja den Kontrast zwischen den nebeneinanderliegenden Farben, was zur Folge hat, dass schwarze Schrift auf hellblauem Grund zu schwarzer Schrift auf weißem Grund auf blauer Fläche wird. Das geht also nur bedingt. 

Exportieren muss ich sie leider auch noch als jpg, weil zu viele Verläufe in der Grafik sind. Aber das ist mein geringeres Problem.

Grüße
Trilli


----------



## Locke (5. März 2003)

Poste doch bitte mal ein Bild oder einen Bildauschnitt.
Mal sehen was man machen kann.


----------



## Kaprolactam (5. März 2003)

Das ist ganz normal und leider auch unvermeidbar. Da Bildschirmschrift im Regelfall 1px dick ist, kann man sie nicht verkleinern ohne daß es unscharf wird. Wie sollte das auch gehen, wenn die Schrift schon die minimale Dicke hat.


----------



## Trilli (5. März 2003)

Hallo Paul,

ja, das ist logisch. *zähneknirsch*

------------------------------------------------

Hallo Locke,

bundesausschreibungsblatt.de 

Diese Seite ist es und ich soll sie, wie gesagt, auf 500px Breite runterrechnen. Mit Browserrahmen und das was man bei einer Auflösung von 1024 sieht.

Grüße
Trilli


----------



## Kaprolactam (5. März 2003)

Du könntest mal probieren, die Screenshots in geraden Intervallen zu verkleinern, also z.B. auf genau 1/5, 1/4 oder 1/3, damit sollte der Interpolationsalgorithmus halbwegs gut zurechtkommen.


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2003)

Für optimale Qualität nur halbieren usw. also 1/2 1/4 1/8 1/16. Die 1/3 z.B. kann quark werden, siehst du auch z.B. wenn du ne eigentlich scharfe Kannte eines Buchstabens mal in Photoshop auf Zoomfaktor 66% betrachtest. Ist nicht wirklich Prall. Also geh bei 900px Ausgangsbreite mal auf 450px dementsprechend die Höhe auch halbieren.

Wenn du z.B. mit einem Bildbetrachter wie IrfanView verkleinerst, solltest du das Resampling noch anstellen.


----------



## Kaprolactam (5. März 2003)

Also, liebe Leuchte, bei 900 px Breite wären aber auch 600 px kein Problem. Also 2/3. Und der Vergleich mit 66% Zoom hinkt, weil der Zoom eben nicht Resampled.
Ach, a propos. Du solltest mal die verschiedenen Resampling-Algorithmen ausprobieren, die Unterschiede sind doch recht deutlich.


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2003)

Jedoch hat man meiner Meinung nach die besten Ergebnisse, wenn man halbiert  Aber ein kleines Wortgefecht mit Kapro is doch auch mal was schönes


----------



## hybrid (18. März 2003)

wieso so kompliziert !?!?!?

wenn du windows XP hast kannst du dir auch von microsoft das powertool imageresizer runterladen.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/downloads/powertoys.asp


einfach die files makieren die geändert werden sollen, dann rechte maustaste fürs kontextmenü dann resize pictures, nur noch einstellen welche größe gewünscht ist  et voila (schreibt man das so ??


----------

